# SPY SHOTS: 2007 SE-R



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

taken from nissan/infiniti car owners' club: THESE PICS ARE PROPERTY OF THE PHOTOGRAPHER AND WERE TAKEN FOR N ICO CLUB. THESE WONT APPEAR IN ANY MAGAZINE!

Despite a tepid reaction to the next-generation Nissan Sentra, the new Sentra is significant improvement on the current model. Maybe these latest spy photos of the 2008 Nissan Sentra SE-R will cheer Nissan fans up a little.

Even with the taped up front and rear ends it's clear the SE-R will get typical high-performance mods like a deeper front air dam, rear deck spoiler and extended sills.

Bigger wheels and tires add some muscle to its stance, and just in case you're still in doubt about the authenticity of this prototype there's a close up of one of the heavy-duty brake calipers and its "SE-R" lettering.

What’s under the hood? We’ll likely have to wait until next year but it will have to have at least 200-hp to compete with the Civic Si, GTI, etc.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah that thing is ugly as hell.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

i completely agree. why make an se-r if its based off of that crappy platform anyways? i at least hope they got rid of the qr problems...


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah i'll take my 02 sepc-v body style any day, when are they gonna bring the sport compact over that they hyped up so much about? the one with the sr20-DET motor in it?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugly doesn't even describe it. Looks like they attached the front end of a Maxima to the tail end of a Civic.


----------



## myacl (Jun 19, 2006)

looks like an ugly saturn


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it kinda looks like something kia would make.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

To me, that profile is a Mazda 3 sedan all the way. I agree - YUK! Hopefully it'll look better when it's released! "Introducing the new NISSAN 3!" Booooooo!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

this car sucks it has no SE-R plat form


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The car is lame at best...Saturn Ion. It doesn't look anything like a Mazda3 either, I own one. 
.
.
.


lincolnsigma said:


> taken from nissan/infiniti car owners' club: THESE PICS ARE PROPERTY OF THE PHOTOGRAPHER AND WERE TAKEN FOR N ICO CLUB. THESE WONT APPEAR IN ANY MAGAZINE!


:bs::bs::bs:


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

^ its the photographer's decision to sell them to a magazine if he wants, but i doubt it. to date the spy pics he was able to snap of the GT-R test bed in traffic exist only on n icoclub, you should check those out too.


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.nissanusa.com/sentra07/ 

here ya go guys have at it...... i am really embarrassed with Nissan, it was bad enough when they didn't keep the 02 spec-v body style, but this? this is rediculas!! Any way does any one remember the "sport compact" that was suppost to come out this year? It had a SR20 DET motor in it? http://www.auto-report.net/index.html?nissansportconcept.html 
come on NISSAN, be kind. Give us something to get wood about again... i mean yes the Skyline will eventually make it here but geez


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Jeff said:


> The car is lame at best...Saturn Ion. It doesn't look anything like a Mazda3 either, I own one.
> 
> 
> Doesn't look anything like a Mazda3 MY ASS! Apart from the front and rear fascias, they look identical to me! Egg shape with the high rear deck. Gross! They both even have that gay little 1/4 window in the back. Yuk! Look at it again bro! They're TWINS!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, i think that nico will be the only one to have these pics, they get all the concept and new shit first. i saw these pics on there before anywhere else, and its been the only place i've seen them.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

the b13 was and probably always will be the best ssentra, im thinking after the poor sales resulting from this crap design they will drop the line completely in favor of the versa or whatever the new compact will be.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

89Joe said:


> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > The car is lame at best...Saturn Ion. It doesn't look anything like a Mazda3 either, I own one.
> ...


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Lemee ask you again, Jeff!


















Are you sure you don't think they look alike? :hal:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Still don't...they are simliar but the 3 has much more rounded lines while the Sentra is edgy.
The front fascia and rear bumper are also not the same, but that was already pointed out.
The headlights are not the same.
The 'upwards line' from the front door to the rear of the car on the Sentra is not the same as the 3's straight across line.
The 3 incorporates edges in the doors & hood that Nissan didn't copy.

Sorry...Nissan may have copied from the 3's design _cues_ but there are enough differences for my untrained eyes to know the difference.
It's your opinion though...and I can accept that.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i really don't see any resemblance, but thats just what i think.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Jeff said:


> Still don't...they are simliar but the 3 has much more rounded lines while the Sentra is edgy.
> The front fascia and rear bumper are also not the same, but you already pointed that out.
> The headlights are not the same.
> The 'upwards line' from the front door to the rear of the car on the Sentra is not the same as the 3's straight across line.
> ...


Dude, I KNOW! Ofcourse there's subtle differences. The overall shape and design says "Mazda 3 sedan" all day long. The B pillar, C pillar, door handles, wheelwell arches, antenna location, all from the same parts bin. I'd be willing to bet that the dimensions are the same too. Anyway, the new Sentra is UGLY in my opinion, but I do like the Mazda 3 sedan - just needs more power. I'll trade you my Honduh Accord for your Max! C'mon! Do it! I gotta get back to a Nissan again!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

OH no no no...My Max is mine!!! lol

But back on topic. The Nissan line is getting more and more bland with this new redesign crap.

Shift_2.0? I think not!


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks in part or in whole by Renault. That Nissan Versa is HIDEOUS!!!!!!! Yuk! If they were to merge with GM like the looming rumors suggest, then we'd have some designs to look forward to. Well, maybe.


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

cool, hey guys lets all go buy civiscs


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

jx3 said:


> cool, hey guys lets all go buy civiscs


That's what I have been telling my wife. if the new SE-R doesn't look as good as the azeal (i.e. it should be exactly like the azeal without all the flashiness) then I'm buying a Si. Sounds shallow, but honestly unles the SE-R blows the Si out of the water performance wise (yeah, I'm talking SRT-4 levels), there is no way I could justify buying that hideous thing.

And how the hell does Nissan think it is going to do in the sport compact market? especially with the mazdaspeed 3 coming and the nice looking, fast, and agile Si. the cobalt ss isn't so bad either, and I have seen them pulling low 13's in the quarter with just a pulley swap

Curse me to hell for saying this but fk nissan. they are fking us so I say 'fk you' back.

I'm now a honda fanboynot really but what a disappointment

although rumor is that a rwd coupe slated below the z may debut before the decade is out. But lookng at their current design direction it will end up looking like a scaled down quest... oh wait, that is the versa


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well the skyline will be available for purchase in spring 2008 here in america


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i think nissan is not truly focusing on the compact level,which they should be due to the fact of all the competition there. Its like they are throwing in the towel. Ive been waiting for a 2 door compact that is reasonably priced. no offense but i think a sports car is better when it has 2 doors not 4. oh and that car is ugly and yes it looks alot like most of the other crap out there now.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

the new powerplant is a MR20DE and six spd tranny for the 07 xing out the QR








the MR20DE


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

mr20de...got anymore shots?

Looks like the header will be in the back by the firewall?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

lincolnsigma said:


> taken from nissan/infiniti car owners' club: THESE PICS ARE PROPERTY OF THE PHOTOGRAPHER AND WERE TAKEN FOR N ICO CLUB. THESE WONT APPEAR IN ANY MAGAZINE!
> 
> Despite a tepid reaction to the next-generation Nissan Sentra, the new Sentra is significant improvement on the current model. Maybe these latest spy photos of the 2008 Nissan Sentra SE-R will cheer Nissan fans up a little.
> 
> ...


That's a space ship not a car! uuh!


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

jx3 said:


> Well the skyline will be available for purchase in spring 2008 here in america


Great! are you going to buy one?

Im looking for a nice sporty car that i can commute in AND AFFORD. That's great Nissan is Bringing the Skyline, but honestly, I don't care. I want something affordable and sporty, and I can't justify spending 30 grand for two seats and then inflicting road rash on it (speaking of the z). They need an affordable coupe, it wouldn't be that hard to execute. 

Sht, they already had one designed. Aside from the show car flash, the only diff between the sentra and azeal is the rear quarter panels and glass, front doors, rear deck lid, and bumpers. 

IMO, N needs to flow the design quality in thier product line to the lower cost cars, not flow it up into a 2000 unit per year supercar.


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW Those brakes look like the altima SE-R brakes


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

IT BLOWS HARD! It also saddens me. I'm driving in a b15 1.8 and when I buy my next car it wont be the new 07/08 model. Still shooting for the 03 through 06 specV.

AND YEAH. It looks like a bunch of cars put together. Looks like a mini altima from the hood and as5 and a mazda 3 etc. It just sucks. Those wheels arent big enough for me though. It lookes lame with those small fenders and quarter panels and big doors.

BLOWS!!!


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

there still is hope. they may be just testing the powerplant on the platform. sheetmetal on the coupe may be behind schedule with the rest of the engineering.... honestly, that's proly the only diff between the azeal and the production sentra... besides all the show car flash... think of the 200sx/sentra, and civic coupe/sedan... nothing but sheetmental and door/rear seat side panels to make the difference..


wishful thinking, I know, but I'm desperate to keep the faith and I'm grasping at straws to maintain it.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I say Carlos Gohsn and Nissan/Renault need to come out with a new 240SX, 250SX or 260sx or something. The S13 - S15 chassis' are so incredibly popular right now and have been for a few years. You'd think they'd have SOME company rep keeping an eye out on the street. An '08 Nissan 250SX se with the Q25 motor reworked to have a decent redline, 220-250hp, rwd, hatch?, convert.?. THAT, my friends, is what I be talkin' 'bout! Wooooooo-hooooooo!!!!!!


----------

